# Would you hire this man?



## DrLove

If so - ya nuts!


----------



## westwall

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947







Showing your racist colors again there, little KKKer.


----------



## Harry Dresden

so is it because the guy is brown?.....


----------



## westwall

Harry Dresden said:


> so is it because the guy is brown?.....






Of course.  Dr. hate is a well known racist fascist pig.


----------



## harmonica

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


you are a RACIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Why would someone not hire a person of color?


----------



## westwall

Papageorgio said:


> Why would someone not hire a person of color?






Because they are a racist.  Duh.  

One thing we know about Dumbocraps, is they are racist as hell.


----------



## Lastamender

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


Panties in a bunch? Don't you hate that, along with everyone else you hate. You gossip like an old maid.


----------



## Hugo Furst

nope


Don't have anything for him to do.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Papageorgio said:


> Why would someone not hire a person of color?


ask the good doctor.....


----------



## Rambunctious

White libs secretly hate people of color and that's why they go so far over board trying to prove that they don't....


----------



## harmonica

Rambunctious said:


> White libs secretly hate people of color and that's why they go so far over board trying to prove that they don't....


even some black libs do, also....Obama/etc doesn't live in the 'hood


----------



## Papageorgio

westwall said:


> Because they are a racist.  Duh.
> 
> One thing we know about Dumbocraps, is they are racist as hell.


I was hoping we were beyond that hatred. I guess it is tougher for some to move past.


----------



## occupied

Can he read a tape measure? If so he's hired.


----------



## Harry Dresden

so who the hell is the guy?.....


----------



## KissMy

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


No thanks. Don't need any more Trumptards committing treason, rigging elections & covering for impeachable offences. He never did an honest days work in his life.


----------



## Papageorgio

Harry Dresden said:


> so who the hell is the guy?.....


Not sure, apparently the OP wants us to decide because of the color of the guy's skin.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Papageorgio said:


> Not sure, apparently the OP wants us to decide because of the color of the guy's skin.


yea he sure as hell didnt say to much about the guy did he?....


----------



## justinacolmena

Harry Dresden said:


> so is it because the guy is brown?.....


He's staring very intently in the photo like he's angry about something.


----------



## MarathonMike

DrLove

 TLI   Too little information.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Harry Dresden said:


> so is it because the guy is brown?.....


the racists certainly wish, because nothing pleases the racists more than trying to pretend others are racists. It's like their #1 hobby.

just look at the thread...


----------



## DrLove

westwall said:


> Showing your racist colors again there, little KKKer.



Kashi Bear looks like a terrorist to me. But nobody has answered my question / Would you hire him?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> the racists certainly wish, because nothing pleases the racists more than trying to pretend others are racists. It's like their #1 hobby.
> 
> just look at the thread...


like dr love?....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Harry Dresden said:


> like dr love?....


Keep making my point... I like having assistants...


----------



## DrLove

westwall said:


> Of course.  Dr. hate is a well known racist fascist pig.


----------



## Harry Dresden

DrLove said:


> Kashi Bear looks like a terrorist to me. But nobody has answered my question / Would you hire him?


maybe if you tell us who the guy is the thread would be different.....otherwise you are just exhibiting your bigotry....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Keep making my point... I like having assistants...


as long as you admit the doctor is one of them....


----------



## justinacolmena

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> just look at the thread


Fort Fun Indiana + DrLove ?
Pair of pimps, it looks like. From what they call themselves at any rate.


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> Kashi Bear looks like a terrorist to me. But nobody has answered my question / Would you hire him?


I wouldn’t hire anyone without a resume and a job interview. I don’t hire anyone because of looks.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Papageorgio said:


> I wouldn’t hire anyone without a resume and a job interview. I don’t hire anyone because of looks.


to a bigot how you look is important....to dr love brown people look like terrorists....


----------



## westwall

westwall said:


> Because they are a racist.  Duh.
> 
> One thing we know about Dumbocraps, is they are racist as hell.





Papageorgio said:


> I was hoping we were beyond that hatred. I guess it is tougher for some to move past.







Scratch a progressive, and a racist monster pokes it's head out.


----------



## westwall

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> the racists certainly wish, because nothing pleases the racists more than trying to pretend others are racists. It's like their #1 hobby.
> 
> just look at the thread...






Ummm, it's you two who cared about his skin color.  Not us.


----------



## westwall

DrLove said:


>


----------



## Tax Man

westwall said:


> Scratch a progressive, and a racist monster pokes it's head out.


You are one sad soul!


----------



## westwall

Tax Man said:


> You are one sad soul!






Actually, I am quite happy.  You progressives though, you are a racist, anti American, hateful group.  Pretty much the lot of you.


----------



## Tax Man

westwall said:


> Actually, I am quite happy.  You progressives though, you are a racist, anti American, hateful group.  Pretty much the lot of you.


You may be happy but you really are a sad soul person. Most all cons are. As for being in a group I am not progressive.


----------



## justinacolmena

Papageorgio said:


> I wouldn’t hire anyone without a resume and a job interview. I don’t hire anyone because of looks.


I'm a violent criminally insane adjudicated mental defective on a standard FBI background check. I'm ugly as hell and I stink, to boot.

I know I'm not getting hired on looks or smell or résumés or cover letters or background checks or references.

Not since I was served off the property and my rights were revoked at any rate.


----------



## westwall

Tax Man said:


> You may be happy but you really are a sad soul person. Most all cons are. As for being in a group I am not progressive.






I am quite liberal.  I am NOT progressive as you are.  Progressives are statists, as you clearly are, and they are the most miserable people on Earth.

That's why they desperately work at outlawing anything fun that people do.  You simply hate it when people are enjoying themselves.


----------



## justinacolmena

Tax Man said:


> You may be happy but you really are a sad soul person. Most all cons are. As for being in a group I am not progressive.


Stop *con*fusing *con*servatives with criminal *con*victs.


----------



## Muhammed

Harry Dresden said:


> so is it because the guy is brown?.....


It's because he looks insane.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> I wouldn’t hire anyone without a resume and a job interview. I don’t hire anyone because of looks.



So you would give an angry looking man with kraykray eyes who looks like he may be wearing a suicide vest an interview? Not me. 

Of course you voted for Trump… which is weird in and of itself!


----------



## DrLove

Harry Dresden said:


> yea he sure as hell didnt say to much about the guy did he?....



You kids are a lil slow. Kash Patel was WH Chief of Staff and one of the clowns subpoenaed by the House Select Committee on 1/6.

Sheesh, no gots the Mr Googley or Ms Duck Duck? I know Donnie’s administration was tough to keep track of though. The churn was quite the shit show!


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> So you would give an angry looking man with kraykray eyes who looks like he may be wearing a suicide vest an interview? Not me.
> 
> Of course you voted for Trump… which is weird in and of itself!


I didn’t vote for Trump, why would you assume such a thing? I couldn’t vote for him anymore than I could vote for Biden or Clinton. I was much more likely to vote for Kasich or Bullock, but you nuts wouldn’t vote for someone competent.

In hiring employees in the past, looks aren’t a reason to hire or not hire anyone. It seems trolling is all you have today.


----------



## westwall

Papageorgio said:


> I didn’t vote for Trump, why would you assume such a thing? I couldn’t vote for him anymore than I could vote for Biden or Clinton. I was much more likely to vote for Kasich or Bullock, but you nuts wouldn’t vote for someone competent.
> 
> In hiring employees in the past, looks aren’t a reason to hire or not hire anyone. It seems trolling is all you have today.





It's all he ever has.

He IS a troll after all.

A racist troll.


----------



## monkrules

His eyes look weird as hell. Creepy for sure. Maybe he's speeding.


----------



## Colin norris

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947



It would help if you said who he was and what he's done. 
You're point is?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Muhammed said:


> It's because he looks insane.


yea im sure thats it.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

DrLove said:


> You kids are a lil slow. Kash Patel was WH Chief of Staff and one of the clowns subpoenaed by the House Select Committee on 1/6.
> 
> Sheesh, no gots the Mr Googley or Ms Duck Duck? I know Donnie’s administration was tough to keep track of though. The churn was quite the shit show!


why dont you just tell us the truth.....if he was a lefty you would think the guy is a great man....


----------



## Care4all

Harry Dresden said:


> so who the hell is the guy?.....


Ditto!  Who is he????

His eye trance is kinda scary, (not his skin color)

But that honestly could be, because he is slightly cross eyed??


----------



## DrLove

Harry Dresden said:


> why dont you just tell us the truth.....if he was a lefty you would think the guy is a great man....



Doubtful - He would still scare me. But the eyes say Angry Republican


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> I didn’t vote for Trump, why would you assume such a thing? I couldn’t vote for him anymore than I could vote for Biden or Clinton. I was much more likely to vote for Kasich or Bullock, but you nuts wouldn’t vote for someone competent.
> 
> In hiring employees in the past, looks aren’t a reason to hire or not hire anyone. It seems trolling is all you have today.



I should have put this in Badlands instead of US Mafia - But the latter kind of cracked. me up because the dude looks like he's about apply a set of concrete shoes to send someone to swim with the fishes.  

Sorry I attributed you as being a Trump diehard although I don't seem to recall much criticism from you with regards to Captain Chaos. 

What I don't think you understand is that I very much like a lot of moderate conservatives. I could have seen myself voting for Kasich  or Bullock (and many others) over Biden - who I thought was too old. Didn't vote for Hillary either although I did for Bubba twice. 

This may surprise you first vote not long out of high school was for Reagan in 1980.


----------



## DrLove

Colin norris said:


> It would help if you said who he was and what he's done.
> You're point is?



I agree - Including at least a name would have been wise but he's been plastered all over the news for a few a couple weeks having been one of those subpoenaed by 1/6 committee. My point is that the fucker is scary lookin'. That's the photo he picked for his bio after being installed as a loyalist by the Trump administration? - Dang 









						Kash Patel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## DrLove

Care4all said:


> Ditto!  Who is he????
> 
> His eye trance is kinda scary, (not his skin color)
> 
> But that honestly could be, because he is slightly cross eyed??



Maybe - but at least he could have smiled. 









						Trump allies Bannon, Meadows subpoenaed in Congress' probe of Capitol riot
					

The U.S. House of Representatives Select Committee investigating the deadly Jan. 6 riot at the Capitol has subpoenaed four former members of Donald Trump's administration, including Mark Meadows and Steve Bannon, the panel's chairman said on Thursday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Showing your racist colors again there, little KKKer.


How is that racist?


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Of course.  Dr. hate is a well known racist fascist pig.


But the OP said no such thing.   YOU did.   Very very telling.


----------



## bodecea

Clever OP....post a picture of someone and then stand back and watch all the REAL racists run to the thread.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


What are his credentials? Why do you dislike him? Anti Asian stance?


----------



## Crepitus

Most of you whack-jobs don't even know who that is.


----------



## Likkmee

Does he make good pita bread ?

C'mon man,I cant pay much...maybe $15 an hour


----------



## bodecea

DrLove said:


> Kashi Bear looks like a terrorist to me. But nobody has answered my question / Would you hire him?


The first thing I would ask is what is his qualifications.   Westwall?   Not so much.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> It's all he ever has.
> 
> He IS a troll after all.
> 
> A racist troll.


The first person who threw the racism around in this thread was............................you.


----------



## Crepitus

justinacolmena said:


> Stop *con*fusing *con*servatives with criminal *con*victs.


But they're so similar...


----------



## DrLove

bodecea said:


> The first thing I would ask is what is his qualifications.   Westwall?   Not so much.



I'd have stopped my review of his resume right about here 

Aide to Devin Nunes​He was an aide to Devin Nunes who chaired the House Intelligence Committee.[3][6] during which Patel played a prominent role in promoting the Republicans discreditation in the investigations into Donald Trump and Russian interference in the 2016 election, in particular connections between the Trump campaign and Russia.[6][4] He was the primary author of the Nunes memo which alleged that the FBI was biased against Trump.[6][5]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kash_Patel#cite_note-14* The New York Times reported that the memo was widely dismissed as "biased" containing "cherry-picked facts" though "it galvanized President Trump’s allies and made Mr. Patel a hero among them".[13]*


----------



## DrLove

bodecea said:


> But the OP said no such thing.   YOU did.   Very very telling.



It's the very first move by Trumpy Bumpkins - PROJECTION ... Also known as pulling a Pee Wee Herman aka "I know you are but what am I?" Pretty funny


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> The first person who threw the racism around in this thread was............................you.





Because it applied.  All of you progs are racist trolls.


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> Because it applied.  All of you progs are racist trolls.


Because you are projecting.....from your very first post.   And it was SO obvious.


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Because you are projecting.....from your very first post.   And it was SO obvious.





You are the masters of projection  Whatever a prog accuses you of, they are actually doing.

Everything you claimed Trump was doing turned out to be all you clowns were the actual culprits.


----------



## Harry Dresden

DrLove said:


> Doubtful - He would still scare me. But the eyes say Angry Republican


yea right.....if he was a democrat and i posted this thread exactly like you did, you would be calling me a racist....


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> You are the masters of projection  Whatever a prog accuses you of, they are actually doing.
> 
> Everything you claimed Trump was doing turned out to be all you clowns were the actual culprits.


And here you are doing it again.   Projecting onto others.     

And YOU bringing up the fat former guy.............who's got TDS now?


----------



## bodecea

Harry Dresden said:


> yea right.....if he was a democrat and i posted this thread exactly like you did, you would be calling me a racist....


But he didn't, did he?


----------



## Papageorgio

DrLove said:


> I should have put this in Badlands instead of US Mafia - But the latter kind of cracked. me up because the dude looks like he's about apply a set of concrete shoes to send someone to swim with the fishes.
> 
> Sorry I attributed you as being a Trump diehard although I don't seem to recall much criticism from you with regards to Captain Chaos.
> 
> What I don't think you understand is that I very much like a lot of moderate conservatives. I could have seen myself voting for Kasich  or Bullock (and many others) over Biden - who I thought was too old. Didn't vote for Hillary either although I did for Bubba twice.
> 
> This may surprise you first vote not long out of high school was for Reagan in 1980.


I voted Carter in 1980. I didn't like Trump stirring up crap all the time. I agreed with many of his policies, I believe giving tax cuts was a stupid idea that hurt America.


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> And here you are doing it again.   Projecting onto others.
> 
> And YOU bringing up the fat former guy.............who's got TDS now?





Bringing him up is called evidence of YOUR projection..

You aren't very smart,, are you.


----------



## DrLove

Harry Dresden said:


> yea right.....if he was a democrat and i posted this thread exactly like you did, you would be calling me a racist....



FAIL ^ 👎


----------



## westwall

DrLove said:


> FAIL ^ 👎







Yes, you are indeed a failure.  An epic failure to be exact.


----------



## DrLove

Papageorgio said:


> I voted Carter in 1980. I didn't like Trump stirring up crap all the time. I agreed with many of his policies, I believe giving tax cuts was a stupid idea that hurt America.



Yeah at that time we needed tax credits (over 80% of which went to trust fund babies, billionaires and corporations) like we needed a freaking hole in the head. It was a shameful 2 trillion dollar display in Republican stupidity.


----------



## Harry Dresden

bodecea said:


> But he didn't, did he?


who is he?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

DrLove said:


> FAIL ^ 👎


instead of telling me why im wrong,thats what you say?....so i must be right....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Harry Dresden said:


> instead of telling me why im wrong,thats what you say?....so i must be right....


whats the matter doctor?.....you cant explain yourself?....i guess when you have nothing to say giving somebody one of these 👎 is a lot easier....


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

If you hate him, then he must be one solid, stand up, honest, trustworthy guy!
If it would piss you off, yeah, I'd hire him!!


----------



## FJB

I'd probably hire the person pictured in the OP over the OP himself.


----------



## Dekster

I vote to lynch all you mofo's


----------



## 1stNickD

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


All I see is a picture of someone I don't know anything about. So without any more information I would not hire this guy.
Then I read other posts and see that he doesn't have the qualifications or experience for anything the company I work for does, so the answer is no.

Also I am not in the HR department.


----------



## San Souci

Rambunctious said:


> White libs secretly hate people of color and that's why they go so far over board trying to prove that they don't....


Yes. It is called Paternalism.


----------



## miketx

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


With a tie like that? No way!


----------



## Dante Reawakened

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


He's wearing a flag pin on his lapel


----------



## Dante Reawakened

justinacolmena said:


> He's staring very intently in the photo like he's angry about something.




right


----------



## San Souci

Papageorgio said:


> Why would someone not hire a person of color?


Because they want competence instead of "Divirsity?


----------



## Papageorgio

San Souci said:


> Because they want competence instead of "Divirsity?


I don’t mind both, skin color is not a factor when I hire, I want people who are competent and are willing to put forth effort.


----------



## Likkmee

DrLove said:


> If so - ya nuts!
> 
> View attachment 544947


I accidentally did. I yelled : TAXIIIIII . There he was !


----------



## San Souci

Papageorgio said:


> I don’t mind both, skin color is not a factor when I hire, I want people who are competent and are willing to put forth effort.


That is what I said. Pick for competence. NOT divirsity.


----------



## westwall

San Souci said:


> That is what I said. Pick for competence. NOT divirsity.




When I had projects in Africa I had excellent black employees.

It isn't their coloring, it is a person's innate work ethic that matters.


----------

